# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С:Альфа-Авто 4.1 проблема с защитой

## vaiko

Всем привет! Каждый раз при открытии программы, когда идет проверка защиты пишет что программа открыта для демонстрации, и открывает мастер настройки защиты, проходит установку а потом загружает пользователя "Не Авторизован"... не дает выбора пользователя для входа, а когда удаляешь пользователя "Не Авторизован" и перезапускаешь программу, все повторяется снова и пишет: "обнаружен первый запуск" и снова создает этот аккаунт... Как можно решить эту проблему?

----------


## Транжира

может стоит попробовать ввести пользователя в конфигураторе по старинке

----------


## dana355

1С:Альфа-Авто 4.1 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KKC4A3R9

----------


## OLEG_B

АннаНюра  Lisenok09   bongo221  Vanya_Konstant  и другие вы вот думаете что все настолько отупели что везде один и тот же сайт  который решает проблемы И регистрация у вас у всех только что и одно сообщение с ссылкой на ваш волшебный сайт который решит все проблемы

----------


## Ряба 62

Работала с программой пару лет как устроилась в кол центр оператором по приему заказов на авто запчасти. Программа мне вцелом нравилась. Быстро обучилась, сбоев практически не было. Но пару месяцев назад слетела программная лицензия АльфаАвто. На тот момент стояла версия :Автосалон+Автосервис+Авто  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.0 . (5.0.12.02). Это очень выбило из колеи рабочий процесс. Штатные it специалисты пару дней пытались поправить, но все попытки в итоге не помогали. Обратились за помощью в сторонюю организацию по совету партнеров. http://www.pro1c-alfa.ru/ эти ребята нам очень оперативно и качественно помогли. Теперь сотрудничаем по всем вопросам конкретно этой программы.

----------

